# How are you keeping your sheep cool?



## RandB (Aug 13, 2002)

I am worried about our sheep each day this heat wave goes on. They were sheared mid-May, so their wool is fairly short, we have a fan going in each sheep shed, and lots of water available. I don't know of anything else we can do. Our biggest ram seems to really feel it, he actually pants with his tongue out. I guess if he went down, we would try soaking him with cold water.

How are your sheep handling the heat wave?


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

SHADE andplenty of cool water - and my sheep are doing fine here in South Central Texas where it is almost always in the 90's during the summer. My sheep were shorn in late April and early May and they are actively putting on wool. I wet the ground under their shade trees in the morning and it helps cool the area due to evaporation. Sure helps to have chosen a heat tolerant breed too - California Reds are across between Tunis and Barbado (both heat tolerant sheep). Wool actually acts as an insulator against heat too.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

salt, mineral, shade and easy access to clean water. That's all mine seem to need, I have more trouble with my shorn sheep than the woolier ones.


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

Don't wet the wool. Read this on heat stress. http://www.pipevet.com/articles/heat_stress.htm


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I separated the rams from the ewes and lambs about three weeks ago. There was a little accidental fraternizing the other day and from the reactions of the ewe and the rams, I'd say the girls are starting to cycle. However, it was not diffecult to reseparate them. Because I want everybody to have shade, the two groups are in adjacent pastures. I think, however, it is just too hot for anybody to think seriously about romance. The two groups are able to just hang out without trying to procreate, so they aren't taxing themselves in this heat. They won't admit it, but they just don't want to be bothered.


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

Mine are in what the USGS has designated as a wetland-- low quality, but still wetland. They tend to lay down in the old plow and tramway ruts, under the second growth trres. So far, no heat related issues....

I let them graze until they decide they want to come in for the night-- about the time the sun starts to set, they head for the barn-- Not bad!!!

Terry W


----------



## JadeAnne (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm lucky to have lots of shade trees in my one pasture. I wet the ground under the trees on really bad days. They seem fine as long as they have shade. I change the water 2 or 3 times daily to keep it cool and clean to encourge them to drink. I put ice in the tank , but it doesn't last long! 

I keep the salt and mineral blocks fresh and don't do any thing that might stress them on the worse days, no herding or worming,trimmng, ect. 
The llama and sheep get small amount of grain when it's cooler in the evening. So far mine have been ok. I was told not to wet them down.

I'm in Ohio so the heat isn't what it is in some states, but it's been pretty darn hot here. I've been wondering what can be done for a sheep that does seem to be overheated? I was considering bringing them in the house in the ac to cool but that might not be the best idea. I'm going to check with my vet about that.

(oh, my llama likes to stand in his kiddie pool!)
Annie


----------

